# اتمنى انشاءقسم لليهود  المصريين كجزءمنه



## youseffff (6 يناير 2010)

بسم الله

اهلا اخوانى طبعا عارفين ان اليهودجزءمن نسيج مصرنا الغاليه حسن ومرقص وكوهين وانهم مكنش ليهمدخل باسرائيل فانا اتمنى قسم لليهوديهوالحوار بين اليهوديه والاسلام والمسيحيه مع الدفاع عنهم بدون هجوم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه نكته تجنن


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 يناير 2010)

هل اليهود .. جزء من مصرنا الغالية ؟؟؟؟
نعم هم كانوا .. قبل ان يهجروهم المسلمين برا البلد .. ويخلوهم يهربوا برا .. بعد هجوم المسلمين عليهم فى احداث حارة اليهود وغيرها

طردوهم .. والباقى خاف وهرب ( اللى عمل المؤمرات مع اللى معملش ) .. زيد مع عبيد فى سبت واحد على برا


هل حضرتك يهودى ...؟؟؟
محتاج الاجابة ضرورى


----------



## youseffff (7 يناير 2010)

انا مسلم بحب المسيحيين واليهود زى موصانا عليهم رسول الله
لازمندافع عنهم كجزءمننا
وارد عالاخ فوق ان المصريين ايام احتلال اسرائيل لفلسطين افتكرو بعض يهود مصر بتتعاون معاهم ضد بلدهم الاصلى لكن هما على فكره الختارو الهجره و ودلوقتى عايزين يرجعو مصر وطبعا لو تعرفو فيه كنيس الدوله بترممو 
ياريت كل واحد ميبقاش انانى ويدور على مصلحة دينو وخلاص


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

> انا مسلم بحب المسيحيين واليهود زى موصانا عليهم رسول الله


ليه انت مبتحترمش عقلى ؟؟؟؟ 

بص يا حبيبى .. لما تتكلم .. اتكلم صح .. او اتعلم ... سامحنى
بالنسبه لكره الاسلام لليهود والنصارى وكل ما هو غير مسلم ... ادخل هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115969



> المصريين ايام احتلال اسرائيل لفلسطين افتكرو بعض يهود مصر بتتعاون معاهم ضد بلدهم الاصلى لكن هما على فكره الختارو الهجره و ودلوقتى عايزين يرجعو مصر وطبعا لو تعرفو فيه كنيس الدوله بترممو



يعنى ايه افتكروا ..؟؟ هل المخابرات بتفتكر .. ولا بتعرف ؟؟؟؟
بالفعل كان من اليهود من يعمل مؤامرات .. ولكن اكرر .. ليس كلهم .. فلماذا تحط زيد مع عبيد فى سبت واحد


> ياريت كل واحد ميبقاش انانى ويدور على مصلحة دينو وخلاص


ممتاز 
انا عايزك تتطمن .. فى المسيحية .. هناك من يقومون بخدمة التبشير ليهم 
حتى اصبح هناك ما يسمى باليهود المسيانيين .. اى اللى امنوا بالمسيح

سؤالى فى المقابل هل الاسلام يدعون اليهود لدينهم ؟؟؟


----------



## youseffff (7 يناير 2010)

ياخى قول كلام غيرده الرسول نفسو اوصى بقبط مصر 
يقول تعالى ولتجدن اقرب موده اليكم الذين قالو انا نصارى 
القران شوف اياتو عن موسى عليه السلام 
الاسلام دين يحب كل رسل وانبياء الله
وبعدين مشفتش اخ مسيحي واحد بيدافع عن حقوق اليهود


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

> ياخى قول كلام غيرده الرسول نفسو اوصى بقبط مصر


هل حضرتك شوفت الايات الاسلامية القرانية التى تدعو للكره وضرب الرقاب وقتل غير المسلمين حتى يشهدوا بالشهادتين



> وبعدين مشفتش اخ مسيحي واحد بيدافع عن حقوق اليهود



ممكن تدينى لينك اسلامى يدافع عن حقوق اليهود ؟؟؟

خلى بالك التدليس .. عقابه حذف العضوية ( تحذير )


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2010)

المنتدى لا يدعم فكرة إفتتاح اقسام خاصة لطوائف او اقليات او قوميات مُختلفة
يُغلق لعدم جدية الطرح


----------

